# Propane hose repair



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking to have a couple hoses repaired for my camp chef stoves. Any suggestions on propane hose replacement? I’m not needing a whole new set up. All my fittings are good but hoses are showing cracks. I’m in the So. Jordan area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Take one down to Evco and see if they can make you something suitable. I've always found them to be very helpful and reasonably priced when I needed a custom hose.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Usually if the hoses are old enough to rott and crack, the diaphragm inside the regulator is pretty dried out too. Its not that much more to replace it all.






Camping Grills, Stoves and Smokers | Camp Chef


Camp Chef is your source for the best camping grills, stoves, smokers, and everything outdoor cooking. Let us show you a better way to cook outdoors.




www.campchef.com





or









Amazon.com : Camp Chef Regulator Hose Set : Camp Chef Oven Regulator : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Camp Chef Regulator Hose Set : Camp Chef Oven Regulator : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------

